# costumes



## xsea (Dec 19, 2012)

Do any of you guys wear funny costumes or seen anyone?
If so, post em!

The funniest I've seen is Mario and Luigi


----------



## smokebelch109 (Nov 6, 2012)

me n a mate actually went as Mario and Luigi a few years back. Dont have any pictures of us on the boards but it did go down well.

Some awesome Belgian lad bought us a massive bottle of Leffe each because he loved it so much!

going with 3 other mates as the Ninja Turtles this year


----------



## xsea (Dec 19, 2012)

smokebelch109 said:


> me n a mate actually went as Mario and Luigi a few years back. Dont have any pictures of us on the boards but it did go down well.
> 
> Some awesome Belgian lad bought us a massive bottle of Leffe each because he loved it so much!
> 
> going with 3 other mates as the Ninja Turtles this year


Me and a couple mates were thinking of going up as power rangers. :yahoo:


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

We've gone as Santa and Mrs. Claus at Xmas. Easter Bunny and Carrot for Easter and dressed up for St. Patty's Day. See below.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

I saw a guy wearing a Gumby costume 2 weeks ago at Keystone. I don't know how he could see, but he was flying.


----------



## Endorphins (Dec 21, 2012)

I have a banana suit that i've yet to bring on to the MT :dunno:


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

cow suit with a full plush head :yahoo:


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Boozy the clown.


----------



## typh05 (Aug 21, 2013)

Buddy of mine went as an abominable snowman full suit, feet, and mask. People were going crazy over it. No pics though...


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

yeah, best one i saw was close of season at beaver creek. saw a dude with his wife and two kids all do a star war theme. no pic...


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 13, 2013)

I want to go as a gorilla chasing my skier brother in a banana suit.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

This was the wildest we've had at our resort, with the exception of the occasional banana suit.










Ive seen this before and still think its hilarious :yahoo:


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

i have a really good skier friend and he dressed as a pink bunny and just hucked backflips off of everything he saw


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

Some Guy said:


> I want to go as a gorilla chasing my skier brother in a banana suit.


Done that. It's pretty hilarious.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 13, 2013)

Thats the idea


----------

